# what cows to buy



## shamrock kid (May 20, 2015)

I have a few dollars to invest for about thee months before I will need it and I have thirty acres of pasture I am not using , I would like to buy some cows to put on it to eat the grass down . What do ya'll think up give me more return ? Poor cows ,open cows, bred cows, bull calves , steer calves, heifer calves ? I am open for suggestions . I'm kinda leaning toward short/solid cows with a young calf at her side and breed her back and hopefully sell a three in one . I also have a small cow/calf operation. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just returned from a Cattlefax meeting. Advised against back grounding this fall and advised staying sold short. All I can say is use caution because we are on a down trend.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can you custom graze it? Needing your money back in 3 months puts you @ the mercy of the market big time.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The best money I make raising cattle are when I buy a group of under feed calves. Bring them home put good feed infront of them and watch them take off. Did some this last winter and made $1000/head profit

Down sides.

Have to find something that is on the thin side but healthy. These type of cattle are not around at every sale so it can take time. Takes time tom get any numbers. If you don't know what your doing than its very easy to buy sick animals that will either die or wont do anything. It works if you want to have small groups like 5-20 head. If you want a couple hundred head this won't work.

Another thing is to buy thin bred cows. Calf them out. Put some weight on the cow and than sell them as pairs. Down side is the calf can die and you might sell the cow for the same amount you bought her for.

If you buy anything don't get excited and figure you need a certain group of cattle. Take your time. Set a budget. You make your money in cattle doing what you want to do the day you buy. If you pay too much for the animals than you bid out all the profit.


----------



## shamrock kid (May 20, 2015)

Waterway64 said:


> I just returned from a Cattlefax meeting. Advised against back grounding this fall and advised staying sold short. All I can say is use caution because we are on a down trend.


I think I'll hold on to my money but did they indicate what was causing prices to drop ? Thanks


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

90 days is only enough time to make money running yearlings. But with the way things are you'll probably loose money. I would hold onto my money or look for someone to custom graze it like mentioned above.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

According to Cattlefax we are in a expansion phase. It is time to stay sold current. Pork and poultry are in expansion to and total meat supply will increase 8 to 10 lbs. annually per capita


----------

